# EA90 Aero spoke "noise", what is it?



## arkitect

Hey there,
I have Easton EA90 Aero wheels with about 2,000 miles on them. No problems whatsover, love these wheels. This weekend on a ride here in CO called the Triple Bypass, I started hearing "noise" from the spokes in the rear wheel. Noticeable on both climbs and flats but moreso when climbing due to lack of wind noise. 

Almost sounds like spokes rubbing against each other but it is happening on ALL of the spokes, not just one or two. Just doing a check with my fingers did not find any loose spokes and could not see anything unusual.

You know when you first hop on a brand new set of spoked wheels and you hear a bit of noise as the spokes settle? It is like that, except louder and non stop (120 miles of hearing it drove me crazy!) 

Any ideas what is going on? 

I have contacted Easton and they have told me to box them up and send in to have them look at them.

Thanks


----------



## drewskey

Please report back your findings. I'm interested.


----------



## arkitect

whew, I am glad someone else cares besides me!! 
Easton has my wheels and am just waiting for a phone call to let me know what is going on. I will let you know what they find.


----------



## arkitect

UPDATE:
Well, I got my wheels back from EASTON and the problem is fixed. They told me they greased the hubs, checked dish and slightly changed it on the rear, checked spoke tension and all is good. One of the CS reps told me on the phone that I may need to put oil on the spokes to silence any noise when they rub..... Not sure she read the notes correctly. 

Anyhow, I have been using the wheels since I got them back and no noise at all from them so I guess all is fixed, for now.


----------



## Har

It's actually the noise the spokes make prior to them starting to break, they silenced the noise but the stress damage on the spokes is already done. Instead of replacing the spokes they have given you a band aid. It will be only a matter of time before they start breaking. I had 4 sets of rebuilds from Easton on EA 90 SUX's and a brand new set of EA 90 SL's directly from Easton to replace the SUX's. Horrible wheels, your darn lucky to of gotten 2000 miles on your EA 90 Aero's.


----------



## deviousalex

Just drop some Triflow where the spokes cross.


----------



## FastRich

Just curious about what sound they are/were making? I've had some problems with my EA90's and the rear was sent in and rebuilt due to some chronic spoke and nippe breaking issues. Now in the last couple weeks, my front has started creaking mostly on steep climbs when I'm out of the saddle or standing on a big gear. It's freaking me out because I don't like any noises coming out of my bike. 

I was fairly set on getting rid of these wheels when I was having problems before because I don't think they are reliable. They are light, look nice and have a good feel but if they're not up to task, they gotta go. I guess I need to get motivated and execute my plan of replacing them with Ksyrium's.


----------



## arkitect

FastRich,
they are no longer making the "noise" (crossing my fingers....) but when they were, it was a slight pinging noise. Essentially, the spokes on the REAR wheel were making the noise, and it was while climbing. I think the spokes were rubbing against each other and making the noise. This indicates movement, not sure if all wheels do this or not, or if there was dirt or something on the spokes which added to the noise, but Easton checked both wheels, checked trueness, etc. and said all was fine. 

Stay tuned


----------



## Har

Easton suks, will stay tuned for your next message will be an update on broken spokes.


----------



## SteveOz1

been lurking the Eaton posts - have a set of older Orion II's that I love - thought about replacing with a more current Easton product but now I'm hesitant - someone mentioned a "bad" batch of Sapim spokes...if that is true why don't we hear of those spokes breaking from other builders?


----------



## Har

I said it before and will say it again the statement about a "bad" batch of spokes is ridiculous, I mean how many of these bad spokes could they have, 5 years’ worth? I had 5 sets of EA 90 SLX rebuilt in 3 years although each of those years the wheels were used maybe 8-9 months due to no winter riding in Mid Atlantic Weather. Easton GAVE UP on rebuilding and replacing spokes and actually at one point replacing the entire wheel set on the EA 90 SLX's after spokes broke on that set they DOWNGRADED me to a set of EA 90 SL's. They lasted less than 3 months before a spoke broke. That was May of 2012; I shipped them back to Easton for a rebuild and then went immediately out and got a set of Mavic's Ksyrium SL’s. Bottom line, the EA 90 SL series are JUNK! One of the funniest things I heard from Easton over the phone while doing the warranty part was when I was told my problem with all these broken spokes was "within industry standard".


----------

